

Ask HN: Review our startup - resu.me - karthikm

resu.me (http://resu.me/) launched day before yesterday. Venturebeat covered our launch - http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/25/resu-me/.<p>A short snippet about resu.me - resu.me is a career networking platform for college grads/young professionals. resu.me uses semantic web and machine learning to match users with jobs better and faster. resu.me provides a set of awesome tools (RSS reader, Portfolio Wall, Blog/code post tool, Job aggregation and some more) that lets one quickly build a meaningful resume/network and land that dream job. resu.me is the one resume to rule them all :)<p>We'd love to hear your feedback/thoughts/suggestions. As a token of gratitude to HNers, we'll give a 2 letter http://xy.resu.me/ account (FCFS, if not already taken). Just indicate your current resu.me URL and your desired 2 letter resu.me URL.
======
iamdave
I'd really like to see a sample completed resume, a lot of the "recently
viewed" profiles are just empty from people signing up to see how it works, it
seems.

~~~
karthikm
the page actually will show a couple of more tabs if you are signed in .. like
the RSS reader, job aggregator

~~~
atgm
I think that would-be users should be shown a comprehensive experience without
having to sign in; if things don't work when they first go to the site, then
they probably won't go back...

~~~
karthikm
some features are specific to the users and hence they need to sign in ..
would a demo video work instead?

~~~
atgm
If there are features that don't work without signing in, then I think that
unregistered users shouldn't be able to see them UNTIL they sign in. You can
list them in a feature list or something, but don't make them available as
links for someone to click on and not see anything in.

For example, if you don't sign into facebook, you can't see a wall or profile
or anything, but if you sign in, everything is available.

~~~
karthikm
thats how we have it now ..

~~~
atgm
Sorry, I misread your original comment. That's completely my fault.

About the recently viewed list -- could you filter it so that it only shows
recently viewed resumes with X fields filled out? Or maybe even make it
something you have to log in to see, then take advantage of that space to list
the features really plainly right there, with no need to click through links
or sit and watch the ad.

------
avree
You should consider some serious design review. You want to appeal to young
users, and yet your website is reminiscent of a site from the early 2000's.

~~~
karthikm
We are working on a redesign. Would you have any recommendations for good
designers/design houses?

~~~
avree
It depends on how much you're looking to spend, and where you are located.

Is it important for your graphic designer to be in-house? Good graphic
designers I know charge up to $250/hour... Some of the more average ones will
do $50-100/hour (especially if they like the idea.)

------
karthikm
Clickable links: <http://resu.me/> and
<http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/25/resu-me/>

